# Looking for Librettos for Monteverdi's Late Operas.



## P The D (Aug 25, 2009)

I would like to get a hold of English translation librettos of Claudio Monteverdi's Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria (1640) & L'Incoronazione di Poppea (1642). Preferably for free & in digital format. Can anyone assist me?


----------

